# Snow sets



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Now that the ground is froze it is hard to make a dirt hole set so if we have about 6 in of snow on the ground should i just clear out about 2 by 2 ft of snow to the ground and use that as the hole? Also what do u do to prevent your traps from freezing? they dont really freeze they just get stiff to set off.


----------

